# DFWAPC March meeting



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

This month we will be having a special guest, *Dr. Earl W. Chilton II*, Director of Aquatic Habitat Enhancement Program at Texas Parks and Wildlife Department has agreed to come talk to us. The meeting will be held on Sunday, March 20, 2011 at 1:30pm. The location of the meeting will be at 
June Shelton School, 15720 Hillcrest Road, Dallas, TX 75248-4161

For more information, please PM or call DFWAPC President, Niko 214.537.9759.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

so we have to listen to a doctor for two to three hours. aha can I play with the legos instead... he is going to talk about the white/black list right?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, we can not be at Sue's school this month. It's Spring Break. The school is not accessible.

So. Robert will be calling Dr. Chilton to see if he can postpone the meeting with him.

And we are in a need of a host for the March meeting. Anyone willing to host?

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I would host but my tree fort is to small.
could we all pick in on a bauquit room and have are meeting there, or what about a fish store.. maybe we could see if that new store in garland would host us, he opens tomorrow friday 11th at 12pm.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Too bad about postponing Chilton! I know Robert spent a lot of time and effort organizing the meeting--thank you, Robert. Also, it would be good for all of us to hear what Chilton has to say before we write our next position paper.

Aquarium Boutique is a possibility for a meeting. When I talked to the owner Yuki several weeks ago, he was open to the idea. Since I'm very close, I will try to talk with him in the next few days, and report back here.

--Michael


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Joey, I don't know where you got your information, but Aquarium Boutique is not open. And judging from what I saw through the windows, it will not open for several weeks at least.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I spoke with Dr. Chilton and we got the April meeting in the works. I'll post up info when details solidify.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it might of been a different fish store then aquatic creations, it was on craigslist.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

As one of the topics of discussion for the meeting, I found The International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest is still accepting applications. The closing date is May 31, 2011. Entry fee is FREE. Maybe someone in our group has experience with this competition and could share with us their experience and what it takes make the points.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

digital_gods said:


> I spoke with Dr. Chilton and we got the April meeting in the works. I'll post up info when details solidify.


Personally I would be happy to see that just sort of fade away. I don't think it will be edifying to us. And I don't think we have anything prepared to give/show him at this time.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

digital_gods said:


> I spoke with Dr. Chilton and we got the April meeting in the works. I'll post up info when details solidify.


I applaud your outreach efforts on this guys and gals. That will be a great opportunity to pick his head about what can be expected with the future of exotics and hobbyist permits, etc...

This will sound like a joke, but only partly so. If things don't work out for you all to find a meeting place as you plan for his arrival, I'd be happy to host such an occassion...but it's a long drive to Houston from Dallas.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Were meeting at a school. If Houston wants to come up to visit, we can make room.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

so are we still having a march meeting.. woo has a house, and would like to host? should one of talk to tom,chris,trip, julie, etc and see if they would host in that secton where the 2,000 gallon use to be...


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm not opposed to the idea of a fish store hosting a meeting for us but they would need to return the favor back to us some how. What I mean by that is, when we assemble in their store, we are the target market of consumers they are wanting right there in their store without having to do any work or costing money. So of course they will say, "Please have your meeting here." They know that we will not leave without spending money on something. So I feel they need to give back to the club. Give us a discount XX% discount for the day or freebies, or even bring in catering. You understand what I getting at?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

IMO, a store hosting a meeting is an equitable trade. We give them exposure and access to customers, they give us a suitable location for a meeting.

Think about what the store provides: physical facilities which must be rented, utilities, parking, security (someone to unlock and lock the door), and janitorial service. Yes, this is all part of the normal overhead of the store, but it is a considerable expense and effort which we do not need to provide. If the club or the store want to sweeten the pot on either side, that is great but not really necessary.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Michael said:


> IMO, a store hosting a meeting is an equitable trade. We give them exposure and access to customers, they give us a suitable location for a meeting.
> 
> Think about what the store provides: physical facilities which must be rented, utilities, parking, security (someone to unlock and lock the door), and janitorial service. Yes, this is all part of the normal overhead of the store, but it is a considerable expense and effort which we do not need to provide. If the club or the store want to sweeten the pot on either side, that is great but not really necessary.


I agree. I would love to have a meeting there and get Chris to give us a rundown on what he has in stock these days in terms of plants and what fish he has that will go with them. That sounds cool to me!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If we do a fish store, I will need a designated Debit Card Holder. I'm dangerous.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

/\-- just don't bring cash,a bank card, or a check book. I will give all that stuff to some one at the start as soon as I walk throw the door. I've been doing some manic shoping sprees, and it's not a good thing.. I would like to have a meeting but can't host.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Would anyone be willing to host the meeting at their house this month? I can't because my house isn't big enough.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

not big enough knock some walls down... who can host and who can't.

some of us are with the parents.
some of us are in apartments, some of us don't have big enough houses.


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

I talked to Niko several times on the phone Wednesday to set this up and though he would have posted something by now. 

I talked to Chris at Fish Gallery early Wednesday and have arranged for us to hold the meeting in their store. We need to bring extra folding chairs and a few folding tables (food, plants, etc.) The big tank is gone, but the couch, coffee table, and two end tables are still there (guess the dentist didn't want those).

Chris was kinda disappointed because he wanted to turn in a special plant order for us, but doesn't have enough time to get one in before the meeting. I told him we'd hold a future meeting there so he can do that. He said Sundays were very busy, but he is going to try to arrange a "tour" explaining the store's filtration and water change system (something I suggested). In addition, I told him about Dr. Chilton's planned visit in April and told him I thought it would be good for Fish Gallery to be represented. He agreed. I'll talk to Chris again and will ask if he can arrange something else special for us (I have an idea for him). 

We can make this work. Does anyone have folding chairs and a few tables they can bring? I have a card table and 4 chairs. Don't know if the table will fit in my car, but the 4 chairs will....

Is it pot luck or are we going to grab a bunch of Back Country BBQ from across the street?

Fish Galley Dallas
6955 Greenville Ave.
Dallas, Texas 75231 
(214-373-FISH (3474))

Let's have a big turnout!

Jim

PS: If another meeting site has already been selected, please let me know so I can contact Chris @ FG and cancel.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Jim, this sounds great! Could you post what time and what day please? Would it help Chris if the meeting was after the close of business?


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

Oops. Sorry...

*DFWAPC March 2011 Meeting*

Sunday, March 20th (this coming Sunday - in 3 days).

I set it up from 1:30pm until 4:30pm, give or take (on 4:30).

Jim

PS: Bring chairs, tables, food, and rare plants for Jim. :biggrin1:


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Great news! I can bring some extra folding chairs. In situations like this, if eveyone brings a chair for his or her own use, then the problem is solved without anyone needing to haul a bunch of chairs to the meeting.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I got at least 4 folding chairs I will bring but no tables. Worse case, we could spread our plants on the floor like a middle eastern market but without the bombs.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

see you ladies and guys there.. looking for low light plants for my 29g build...
need fore ground low light plants too.
I say we go next door, it would be easist. there is also a 711 across the street at park lane, and a race trac if any one needs gas from coming a long distant.

I got fold tables, and a folding picknet with folding chairs all in one table... should fit in the lunch box/roller skate of mine...


----------



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

Great news! I actually visited the Gallery tonight without knowing about the meeting.
I can bring a few folding chairs - I have to check the condition but at least 2... 
Looking forward to Sunday!


----------

